# Weights in USA Trains Locos.



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

I was getting a "Brand new" USAT SD70MAC ready to convert to Kadee Couplings tonight when,upon turning the loco over to remove the existing couplings, there was an almighty "clonk" from inside the bodyshell.Upon dismantling the body from the Chassis (using Airwire instructions) I found that the rear weight block had come loose and had sheared-off one of the plastic upright posts used to locate the said weight to the chassis.I have removed the weight from the loco,anyway,because I intend battery-powering it and need the weight omitted for battery room.
Has anybody else had this occurence and,if so, what are your views on the subject.

Regards
dave2657


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Never had that problem, and I have about 20 USAT diesels, several 10 years old. 

The loco has probably been dropped. 

The weights are held on with 2 screws, one at each end, the weights are just cut to clear the posts. You can see the black screws and the washer underneath it in the picture below. (courtesy RJ DeBerg). If the weight snapped the post, then the weight was already loose. 










Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just out of curiosity,were the screws and washers still attached to the posts?


----------



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

In answer to Paul's question...the screw and washer were still in the post that had broken off but the second screw and washer were wedged under the rear lighting board.I think that it was the fact that the loose screw and washer had worked loose somehow that caused the weight to break the second post. 
Regards 
dave2657


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

and the loco was probably turned upside down when attached by only one screw. 

Never had one come loose on me in any loco. 

you quoted "brand new" ... so is there some possibility that someone has been inside the loco? 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe someone at the factory just forgot to tighten one of the screws. Those weights are heavy. I can understand that when turned upside down it could break the other post.


----------

